# Bulking on a budget!



## fwm111 (May 17, 2012)

So I'm currently bulking up for the first time in a while and am feeling the strain on the weekly shop!

Anyone got any good tips or ideas on cheapish foods to help boost up the callories and protein?

The less prep needed to devour the better!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Liver!

£1 for 100g protein!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

egg whites and oats with olive oil

blend up and neck mate


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

keeks will be in in a min saying quark quark quark quark 

0% fat high protein 80p for 250g


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

dont go to the supermarket! go to a real butchers ask if they have any offers on bulk buying mince or anything else. you will get a better quality meat and itll proberbly cheaper! also i tend to buy a whole chicken and cook it then strip all the meat off it works out alot cheaper then buying joint's.

my bulks quite cheap for me because im a butcher so get it cheaper and i have a good knowledge on meats :tongue:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Wish I could stomach organ meats, they are fukcing immense for nutrition....


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Liver!
> 
> £1 for 100g protein!


£1 for 100g of liver or £1 for enough liver to get a full 100g of protein?

Never looked at, or liked, liver but if it has this level of protein then I'll just swallow without chewing!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Milk. Lots and lots of milk.

You won't find a cheaper source of quality protein unless you go for beans. Milk is easy to get down, beans not so much.

Milk powder is even cheaper than proper milk at tesco fyi


----------



## fwm111 (May 17, 2012)

Haha that's deffo the perks of bin a butcher! Might give liver a go to be fair.. Haven't tried it since I was a kid, didn't really go down that well back the but for that price per protein I'm sure I could deal with it now!

Whats this quark stuff??


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Mitch6689 said:


> £1 for 100g of liver or £1 for enough liver to get a full 100g of protein?
> 
> Never looked at, or liked, liver but if it has this level of protein then I'll just swallow without chewing!


Well my butcher does £2/kg its 20g per 100g so £1 for 100g of actual protein. I always thought it was vile, then tried it last week and I love it now, have around 200g a day


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

anyone tryed heart? i bet a ox heart minced would be nice hmm might have to try it out


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

fwm111 said:


> Haha that's deffo the perks of bin a butcher! Might give liver a go to be fair.. Haven't tried it since I was a kid, didn't really go down that well back the but for that price per protein I'm sure I could deal with it now!
> 
> Whats this quark stuff??


Its a soft cheese, id describe it as cottage cheese without the liquid


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Peanut butter

Oats

Milk

Eggs

Tuna

Ignore the idiots harping on about chicken and rice every meal they clearly have no experience with the concept of being on a very low budget, if people could afford that sh1t 6 times a day we would all be huge...


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

rice isnt to bad sainsburys does a pack of 4 brown rice which will do 8 meals for 87p


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

shoulders said:


> rice isnt to bad sainsburys does a pack of 4 brown rice which will do 8 meals for 87p


More emphasis on the chicken you're right rice is cheap as p1ss lol


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

sounds silly but i get my meat from the carboot sale (mobile butchers van) get 10kg of chicken for £30 if i catch him right at the end before he goes home


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

scrambeled eggs with baked beans is a decent meal and takes 5 min to cook.

farm foods do some decent priced meat if bought on the multi buy.

aldi do cheap meat and cheap food in general.

B&M and home bargains sell all sorts for alot less than supermarkets


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you, it's rotting and about to sink.

I tried liver last week, it was traumatic. I had liver and onions and it tasted foul, but many people enjoy it so offal is a really cheap way to get protein and other nutrients.


You can buy big bags of broken rice.

Only buy whey when it's on sale from an online supplier.

Buy chicken in bulk (not from the supermarket)

Chicken thighs are cheaper than breast

Pork mince is well priced

Value oats

Value eggs


----------



## Deany (Jan 18, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Peanut butter
> 
> Oats
> 
> ...


You found my shopping list?

Main ingredients of my diet, has been for over a year

Swap tuna for chicken or beef now and again

Perfect


----------



## fwm111 (May 17, 2012)

I'm lovin couscous (the stuff u can just add boiling water to) with a tin of tuna on top for a snack at work. Real easy and not to hard on the wallet. The couscous Is only 50p from tesco


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Shop in lidl's. Everything is cheap and of good quality.


Is it like Aldi though? You have to know what you're looking for otherwise you'll pick up some right dog sh!te. The regulars know what is good and what is bad, so it takes a little time and experience.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Squats

Oats

Milk

Job done!!


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Adding a tin of these to your meals helps boost things up too

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=259270789


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

thought id say lentils coz no one else did lol. mix them with a bit brown rice to make them in to a complete protein

not a first class source of protein. but cheap and decent


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Well my butcher does £2/kg its 20g per 100g so £1 for 100g of actual protein. I always thought it was vile, then tried it last week and I love it now, have around 200g a day


what type of liver is it?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

A-BOMB said:


> anyone tryed heart? i bet a ox heart minced would be nice hmm might have to try it out


The guy that sorts out my diet and training reckons heart is awesome, no way the missus would have that in the fridge though!


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

lambs liver

ask your local butcher or get a makro card as chicken breast is £20 for 5kg and £2.69 for a kg of egg whites !

shop in aldi's cheap and good quality its my new fav shop

15 eggs £1.25

1 kg oats 75p

4 pints milk £1


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Smitch said:


> The guy that sorts out my diet and training reckons heart is awesome, no way the missus would have that in the fridge though!


I saw stuffed heart on the meat counter at Tesco the other day. It's probably the best way to eat it, although you could do it Game of Thrones style if you want man points:


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Well my butcher does £2/kg its 20g per 100g so £1 for 100g of actual protein. I always thought it was vile, then tried it last week and I love it now, have around 200g a day


Woah - careful with regularly eating liver in that quantity. 200g of beef liver contains 30-35,000 units of retinol, which is enough to cause chronic toxicity levels in some people if it's every day for many months.

And don't ever eat polar bear liver. A few ounces has enough Vitamin A to kill you.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Andy 67 said:


> And don't ever eat polar bear liver. A few ounces has enough Vitamin A to kill you.


Same with husky liver I believe.


----------



## Roider1 (Jul 29, 2012)

500 grams of rolled oates 35 cents, 500 grams of quark 59 cents(prices in Germany, I don´t know exactly what it costs elsewhere)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

I feel sick yet hungry reading this !!


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Fruit & Nut mix. (Aldi) haha.

P/B.

Oats. LOTS of 'em.

Milk.

Olive Oil.

Eggs.

More Oats,

And even more Oats. Lmao.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> More emphasis on the chicken you're right rice is cheap as p1ss lol


When you buy chicken from a wholesale or bookers 20-22 bucks for 5kg it's not THAT expensive, especially if your working full time. 2 Breasts a day lasts almost 2 weeks, talking 80-100g protein.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Get rice from an ethnic store for bulk discount. Tilda rice is for mugs and rich people  value tuna 50p a tin and tastes fine. Oats (mentioned many times) I put them on and in everything. Omelet, bulk out shakes, roll chicken in them and bake with spices. Make good addition to crumble topping if you have a few bits of fruit laying round and flavor drops (toffee apple crumble without the sugar) zing! Chuck them in stews too >.< once you let go of conventional meal layouts bulking is much easier.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

5kg chicken breast fillets at Asda costs less than £20. I've just stocked up on 5kg chicken, 8 tins of value tuna, 2 loafs of Kingsmill, pack of chicken stock cubes, 4kg fusilli pasta and 2.5kg long grain rice for less than £35, and that will last me a while. It can be done, just don't be a snob like some people are.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

MF88 said:


> 5kg chicken breast fillets at Asda costs less than £20.


Really?! I've not seen supermarkets stock meat that cheap. I buy from a butchers at £25.95 for 5kg and I thought that was brilliant.

There isn't a 5kg box which I assumed, so which one works out to be £20 for 5kg? http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/#/shelves/Fresh_Poultry_in_ASDA.html?_fform=Breast&_fpoultry_type=Fresh_Chicken


----------



## Q-8all (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, Im new to this site, spent about 2 hours looking round the site for all sorts of advice. i started training about nine months ago, i use to be over weight 14 stone 6 was my weight (not muscle) so i started running. i lost 2 and a half stone then started going to the gym. only downside is now i weigh 10 stone 7 and have hardly any body fat on me. currently stopped going gym due to my weight. I have not been on any protein shakes asi dont know what i should really use tho i have been advised protein whey. im currently on job seekers allowance so dont really get alot of money. i was hoping some one could tell me where i am going wrong.

oats for breakfast,

then gym session

fusilli pasta with beans a bit of cheese with one egg mixed in (is really nice)

rest

jacket potatoes with cheese

3 slices of whole meal toast then bed.

im not a big fan of veg. the only veg i really eat is peas, carrots, and swede.

is this any good? and would it be a wise idea to start on the protein shakes?

if so which would be the best type?

any advise will be much appreciated


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Q-8all said:


> *have hardly any body fat on me*. I have not been on any protein shakes asi dont know what i should really use tho i have been advised protein whey. im currently on job seekers allowance so dont really get alot of money. i was hoping some one could tell me where i am going wrong.
> 
> oats for breakfast,
> 
> ...


First of all: c*nt

Now that's out of the way... You don't eat a lot! There is also very little protein there. You need to add in as many eggs as you can stomach for a cheaper source of protein. Then there is shakes to hit your protein goals if you have trouble eating, and even if you don't they are handy for fast absorption after a workout.

I use MyProtein but there are plenty of other website out there for whey. Feel free to use my discount code (only works for first time purchase) *MP200995*, oh and if you do plan to buy it I'd do it soon as I keep getting emails advising me to stock up before the VAT increase which is soon.


----------



## Q-8all (Sep 20, 2012)

thank you for your advise. i will start on the shakes and try to eat more, going to start eating chicken at least twice a week as ive seen alot of people are eating chicken. thanks rectus


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Q-8all said:


> thank you for your advise. i will start on the shakes and try to eat more, going to start eating chicken at least twice a week as ive seen alot of people are eating chicken. thanks rectus


You need to eat a meat every day ideally. I know you're on a tight budget but if you can buy in bulk you will save money. You want protein with every meal you eat. If you've got a strong stomach then try offal because that is cheap and highly nutritious.

Add a protein shake with your oats for breakfast

Have your toast with scrambled/fried eggs

Try different vegetables, once you learn how to cook and flavour them you will love them. Doing Keto has forced me try new veg and I am enjoying the experimentation.

Eat more meat!

Your diet is carb dominated with bread, pasta, potato, oats which is why you need to balance it more with protein from meat/fish/shakes and eat some good fats that come from oily fishes like mackerel, or supplement with omega 3.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Malibu said:


> Liver!
> 
> £1 for 100g protein!


were from mate?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

my budget diet

1ltr full fat milk 50p

1ltr choco soya milk £1

200g bran flakes (1kg asda brand £1.80)

4 slice bread (burgeon soya+linseed bread loaf £1.25, 7g protein per slice))

200g peanut butter (340g £1 on offer at asda)

sci-mx weight gainer 3scoops (1 serving)

thats the base line then 2 meals on top of that, the above is about 3600cals, cheapest i can get 5000cals, protein 200g+ per day for is about £50-65 per week. and why i now add soya milk to my diet and soya mince to my beef mince to increase the protein.

also i cant digest full fat milk very well without some form of lower GI food with it so have picked bran flakes for the price, can eat 100g bran flakes+1pint milk x2 fine, which i cant do with 100g oats as its alot heavier on my stomach and bloats too much that i need to ly down lol.

and the soya milk is also to lower my full fat milk amount and still get in the same calories with extra protein.


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Peanut butter
> 
> Oats
> 
> ...


So what would your budget weekly.bulking diet be?


----------

